# FA FAQ v1.0 is online. Feedback is welcomed.



## Dragoneer (Jan 8, 2006)

http://www.furaffinity.net/faq/


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 8, 2006)

Neat first cut: thanks to the authors.

More hyperlinks for static pages; e.g. Settings, for ease of use.

"FurAffinity (FA) is an online art community catering to the furry fandom."
- Fandom Only? Primarily? Or for those people who have "fur-friendly"? Or have "an affinity for fur"? Or beyond that? 
IMO, that sentence also jars with "While FurAffinity is primarily for the anthro fandom, it?s open to artists of all caliber" _(which is further confused by "caliber" referring usually to "quality", rather than "content"!)_


_*reads again*_

...
"Watchlish Management"?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 8, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> "FurAffinity (FA) is an online art community catering to the furry fandom."
> - Fandom Only? Primarily? Or for those people who have "fur-friendly"? Or have "an affinity for fur"? Or beyond that?


That's right. It primarily caters to the furry fandom, but anybody can join. But it caters to the fandom. And yes, I will be adding more links to the FAQ over time.



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> "Watchlish Management"?


Fucking typo gnomes! Corrected.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 8, 2006)

_*shuffles edit down*_

=
Aha! *spots newspost via FAQ*: "FA will, down the road, offer upgrades and features which users can pay to add to their account".

I hope everyone's reading this!


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 8, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> That's right. It primarily caters to the furry fandom, but anybody can join. But it caters to the fandom.


Insert "primarily", then?
_(Or phrasing indicating greater inclusiveness/acceptingness, perhaps?)_

There are a large number of fur-friendly people around here who wouldn't call themselves "of the fandom" (or actively run from that! )

Plus our manga/anime-exclusive crowd, and others of that ilk, of course; not quite so "furry".


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 8, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> _*shuffles edit down*_
> 
> =
> Aha! *spots newspost via FAQ*: "FA will, down the road, offer upgrades and features which users can pay to add to their account".
> ...


We'll announce more in time regarding that. As of now, we're focused on bugs and refining the system. Once that has improved, we'll start adding features and more.

Purchasable features will be fairly priced, but offer advanced features which will both benefit artists, writers and musicians and help fund the site. We're not interested in profit, just paying for the site.

Too many sites die prematurely due to lack of funding and forward thinking. I want FA to grow, and be one of the largest sites amongst the community.

I do want to stress no features will be removed for non-paying people, only little extras people can opt for.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 8, 2006)

"The server is currently *maintaed* by Gushi"

"FurAffinity"/"Furaffinity" - capitalisation varies

"FurAffinity is a free site *accessable*"


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 8, 2006)

> Q: What content is not allowed?
> A: FA does not allow photographic nudes

(humans)

> , "cub" related pornography

This will be "news" to many/most people and you have a large number of images to delete.
This topic is a nightmare, as I'm sure you know...
When (or even why) was that restriction introduced?

> and images whose intent are to slander or discredit others.

Just RL people; corporate entities, other sites and other people's characters are "fair game"?
Understand the reasoning behind this one, however. Just scope & wording.

None of this says anything about channels to discuss what is/is not allowed or any "final decision" mechanism.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 8, 2006)

Q: Do I have to put my real age?
A: Age is only a requirement if you are enabling the View Mature Artwork option on the Settings page. *FurAffinity requires all users to report their age when enabling adult art.*

Has that been fixed now. And if so, is it retro-active?
I'm sure we have many existing users have adult browse activated who have no date of birth in their profile.

=

Copy down those bullet point numbers (e.g. 2.8, for the above Q/A) to the body text, below? Would be useful for readability & ease of reference as the FAQ continues to grow.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 8, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> > , "cub" related pornography
> 
> This will be "news" to many/most people and you have a large number of images to delete.
> This topic is a nightmare, as I'm sure you know...
> When (or even why) was that restriction introduced?


This was introduced in FA 1.0 after much drama and debate. The problem stems from the fact that, for many, "cubs" represent pedophilia, which is something we don't approve of. While the same can be said for bestiality, the difference is that furry quadrapeds generally can speak, talk and think beyond the rationalities of right and wrong while children can not.

Granted, it is fictional, but... if people want to see images of children in sexual situations there are many other websites which handle that material.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 8, 2006)

Q: How do I remove my account/all of my art?
A: You can remove your submissions manually if you so choose, but at this time, FA and its administration will not delete your account...


Was there a problem when this was requested by WolfoxOkamichan?
I thought that had been actioned.

The ability to delete one's account (perhaps after having to delete the submissions oneself) is very much appreciated by people who feel the need to "move on" or simply start afresh, for various reasons...

Whereas in the likes of SA it's easy to make it clear that you're "no longer here" by altering the userpage to effectively a blank screen, we can't do that here yet.


----------



## Pico (Jan 8, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Q: Do I have to put my real age?
> A: Age is only a requirement if you are enabling the View Mature Artwork option on the Settings page. *FurAffinity requires all users to report their age when enabling adult art.*
> 
> Has that been fixed now. And if so, is it retro-active?
> I'm sure we have many existing users have adult browse activated who have no date of birth in their profile.



On my alternate account, I was able to enable adult artwork even though I had left the birthdate fields blank.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 8, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> "The server is currently *maintaed* by Gushi"
> 
> "FurAffinity"/"Furaffinity" - capitalisation varies
> 
> "FurAffinity is a free site *accessable*"


All fixed.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 8, 2006)

Pico said:
			
		

> On my alternate account, I was able to enable adult artwork even though I had left the birthdate fields blank.


It is a bug, and one that will be fixed.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 8, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh... for some reason I'd thought that one was somewhat backed-down on, rather than enforced.
Anyhow, it's certainly not being enforced at present.

I do remember the chibi debate, though (or was that elsewhere, at least a dozen times?).

"Pornography" = fiction, as well as artwork.



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Granted, it is fictional, but... if people want to see images of children in sexual situations there are many other websites which handle that material.


Erm, you mean "cubs", not "children", I trust?
(Rather than accidentally appearing to equate the two; fictional fur vs. RL).


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 8, 2006)

Q: How do I stop someone from looking at my art?
A: You can add the person to your Block List. To access the Block List, click on Settings and scroll to the bottom of the page. Enter the user?s name you wish to block.

Still only blocks the last-listed name for me (one per line).
If that still doesn't work, will it be fixed soon enough for the FAQ to be "current"?

=
Link to FA Livejournal?

=
No mention of donations anywhere, I think.

=
"FurAffinity (FA) is an online art community primarily catering to the furry fandom"
(thank you, Dragoneer)

=
"We will look for those individuals with an outstanding reputation who have earned the trust from the FA team who have proven they want to help the site."
=> "The FA team will look for those trusted individuals with an outstanding reputation who have proven they want to help the site (/community?)"?

(The current version reads as though the FA team have proven they want to help the site. I sincerely hope that goes without saying! )

=
_Enough from me, for now..._


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 8, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> (The current version reads as though the FA team have proven they want to help the site. I sincerely hope that goes without saying! )


Any admin or team member whose interests are proven not in the interest of helping the community, or using it as a position for popularity or to further their own interested will be removed.

Egos need not apply, which is why we'll look at people FROM the community who have taken time to help the site, and when the time is right, extend them an offer.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 8, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Erm, you mean "cubs", not "children", I trust?
> (Rather than accidentally appearing to equate the two; fictional fur vs. RL).


Cubs and children in art, that is. I do know the official legal ruling on the matter, but I think sexual cub art tends to create too many problems in the long run.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 8, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*g*. Thanks! That wasn't what I was meaning about the way the sentence is currently phrased; but yes, a very valid point.

Worth adding to the FAQ for added user reassurance, too?

Possibly even extend the note on harassment to make it clear that anyone can raise issues re. harassment or perceived harassment from all community members (including admins and mods)?
aside; just noted "and it is at the admin involved to make a determination" needs rewording.



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Egos need not apply, which is why we'll look at people FROM the community who have taken time to help the site, and when the time is right, extend them an offer.


Hey, we've all got egos! _*strokes the poor, wounded beastie*_
Yes, definitely being able to disengage the ego and think "community" is key. But we'll all have our bad days, as well as our good...


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 8, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> just noted "and it is at the admin involved to make a determination" needs rewording.


_"Harassment can take many forms, and it is at the admin's discretion as to whether or not a "reasonable person" would feel harassed and act accordingly. A user can protest the admin's decision on the boards."_

I think that works better.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 8, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"do know"/"don't know"?

Anyhow, afaik. none of our primary community countries has a ruling against depictions of non-adult non-humans in adult artwork. And definitely not against such in literary works (which also fall under the general heading of "pornography" as banned here).

=
Anyhow- taking one step back- I think "'cub' related pornography" would be better rephrased as "adult-rated works containing..." if that is the final decision. (Rather than "adult-rated works involving"?).
*
Some people might consider "mature" works to be "pornographic" (compare with classical example), so it would be better to tie the phrasing into a clear FA site-designated usage regarding "Adult" material, I think.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 8, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> "do know"/"don't know"?


No, I said that right. I do know. Legally, child pornography is limited only to images of REAL children. A drawn pic of a 3 year old sucking cock, as disturbing as that is to me, is not illegal. I admit it freaks me out beyond belief, but... 



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Anyhow, afaik. none of our primary community countries has a ruling against depictions of non-adult non-humans in adult artwork. And definitely not against such in literary works (which also fall under the general heading of "pornography" as banned here).



Not that I am aware of, no. I admit that.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 8, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*nods* thx.  ("boards" => "Forums")


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 8, 2006)

Heh, heh. I caught the FAQ page mid-change when it had near-invisible text.
Current format looks nifty ^^

*nod nods re. adding version date*

=
3.4
Q: What file formats does FA support?
A: JPG, PNG, GIF, BMP, PDF, TXT, RTF, DOC, WAV, MP2, MP3, M4A

(Formats supported *at present*. Possibly add note (for encouragement) re. formats looking to integrate, e.g. SWF, MID?)

=
aside: Anything about how .TXTs displaying in-line vs. .DOC/.RTF still on download only? (And again, possible looking to enhance to allow in-line readable .doc/.rtf if that is indeed the case, so that authors know where they stand).


=
_(OK, that is definitely enough from me, for now! Backlog to try to clear...
Good to see that v1 FAQ: haven't had a proper think about what could've been in there, yet wasn't, though)_


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 10, 2006)

*Got some more potential questions*

General -

How do I add a usericon into my comment/journal/description?

Why don't URLs automatically become hyperlinked in comment/journal/descriptions?

***

Administration -

I disagree with an administrator's actions on my account, how do I appeal this?

-

How do I contact a moderator or administrator?

-

Which members of the administrative team are in charge of which aspects of FA?

***

General/ratings -

What's the definition of mature artwork?

" " adult artwork?

" " general artwork?

***

Technical? -

Where do I report bugs?
 - The forum I'd assume, but a lot of people don't come here I'm sure.

***

Support -

I think I'm repeating something Uncia said, but...

How can I support FA?

Can I send money orders to those in charge?

Will there be an option to purchase things from FA? ie t-shirts, mugs, etc.
 - Know there will be, but good FAQ question.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 10, 2006)

_*nods to ArrowTibbs' list above*. Thank you._

====
eh... any chance of adding "How to upload my avatar", under section 3, too?
"Change User Avatar" on http://www.furaffinity.net/submit/ ain't exactly obvious to some - myself included, first-time around. 
(Especially since most people want to upload their avvie before their artwork!).

=

aside: Maybe section 3 could do with being split into
- "Site Usage" (the legal context of what users can and cannot do), and
- "How to use FA?" (self-evident title!), since both lists are discrete and likely to increase in length.

"Site Usage" might be 3.5, 3.8, 3.9, plus a subsection linking to the TOS, if so.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 11, 2006)

One more--

How can I make my text italic/bold/underlined in comments?


----------



## dave hyena (Jan 11, 2006)

For 6.3, Q: What is considered trolling/harassment?, it sayeth:

“A user can protest the admin's decision on the boards.”

I personally prefer the words: “A user can appeal the admin’s decision on the boards”, since that sounds less emotive than “protest.”

When I hear the word “protest”, I think of thousands of people on the march in a struggle between groups. I.e. conflict and confrontation; those commiting injustices being brought to heel through people power or alternatively, people ignoreing protests.

When I hear the word “appeal”, I think of two lawyers putting forth their views in a courtroom, with a judge presiding. Of something that  is all part of a system, with due process & rationality, with positions being put forth.

After all, hackles & emotions might be raised in a situation where someone considers themselves to have been done wrong by an admin.

Although of course, tis’ just what the words imply to me.


----------



## Almafeta (Jan 11, 2006)

A list of known bugs, either in-faq or linked to in the faq, and their status, would be good.


----------

